# es a dir



## harshduck

Bon dia tots,

Com es traduit ‘es a dir’ al espanyol? Seria ‘es decir’?

Graciès


----------



## UUBiker

Em sembla que si'


----------



## Grekh

Es decir
O sea


----------



## UUBiker

"O sea" seems to have reach epidemic proportions amongst some Spanish speakers; it feels like the American "like" or "you know" to me (more given its frequency than its exact meaning, and the way it stops the flow of sentences and decorates the discourse).  O sea ya voy a la tienda.  Like, you know, I'm going to the store.  The question is whether "o sigui" works that way in Catalan.  I'm not sure; my first thought is that it does not, or at least not to the same extent.


----------



## harshduck

Graciès a ambdós


----------



## adamopm

harshduck said:


> Com es *tradueix *‘es a dir’ al espanyol? Seria ‘es decir’?



Exacte.

És a dir = Es decir, O sea...

Salut!


----------



## Agró

Añado:
esto es


----------



## harshduck

Moltes graciès a tots!


----------

